# PINS this weekend



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking like the weather might shape up. Anyone else going to be down there? I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Rustynail11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jburr said:


> Looking like the weather might shape up. Anyone else going to be down there? I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens.


I was planning on heading down Friday morning but work got in the way so will try again on 5/20


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll be there. Black & Silver Ram 1500 w/green Mini-X hanging from the truck rack, stop and say hi if you see me.


----------



## kFirm (Mar 16, 2014)

Not this weekend, but I'll be heading down the weekend of 5/20 from Houston. '12 Silver F-150, stop and say hi or toss me a tow strap if I'm buried! Lol!!


----------



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

justletmein said:


> I'll be there. Black & Silver Ram 1500 w/green Mini-X hanging from the truck rack, stop and say hi if you see me.


Will do! I'll be in a silver 2 door jeep with a Texas Flag bikini top on it. I wish I was hauling my kayak down this time to run some deep lines, but it looks like I'll be casting from the shore this time around.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

Please post reports. I will probably head down for a couple of days May 26 - 28, pending favorable conditions. Tried surf fishing 3 times (twice on PINS) with minimal luck. Any info would be appreciated. Good luck!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jburr said:


> Will do! I'll be in a silver 2 door jeep with a Texas Flag bikini top on it. I wish I was hauling my kayak down this time to run some deep lines, but it looks like I'll be casting from the shore this time around.


Well that Jeep should be easy to spot then. 
Don't be shy with the cast baits, we hooked a **** good fish last time out on a cast bait. Fought about 3 or 4 minutes and the hook pulled.


----------



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

Good to know! Never surf fished PINS so I'm hoping to get there early and catch some fresh bait with some fish bites and then see what happens


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're wading deep to launch cast shark baits bring a life jacket. Last time that current was ripping.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

Any updates on conditions from the weekend? Does the huge amount of rainfall in the area affect anyone's plans for going this weekend? Any advice for me, for plans to go later next week (May 26). Will this rain have an adverse affect on PINS (surf) fishing? Would I be better off traveling further South to SPI or Brownsville? Or even looking towards Bolivar or further North? I have a buddy coming to town from Canada and wanted to try for some sharks.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Probably going to head down Saturday or Sunday depending on the weather.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I won't be making a decision until Friday. I'm wanting to try my new kayak for baits but my friends won't go if the weather is nasty.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jburr said:


> Will do! I'll be in a silver 2 door jeep with a Texas Flag bikini top on it. I wish I was hauling my kayak down this time to run some deep lines, but it looks like I'll be casting from the shore this time around.


Pretty sure I saw you fly by us in the 50's. I had a yellow lab and a big Kelty tarp up for shade.



justletmein said:


> I'll be there. Black & Silver Ram 1500 w/green Mini-X hanging from the truck rack, stop and say hi if you see me.


We had a nice relaxing weekend, caught a decent amount of fish. This unfortunate fellow picked the wrong time to pickup one of our baits unfortunately. For reference, that's a size 12 or 13 foot depending on the type of shoe/boot.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

DanaS said:


> Any updates on conditions from the weekend? Does the huge amount of rainfall in the area affect anyone's plans for going this weekend? Any advice for me, for plans to go later next week (May 26). Will this rain have an adverse affect on PINS (surf) fishing? Would I be better off traveling further South to SPI or Brownsville? Or even looking towards Bolivar or further North? I have a buddy coming to town from Canada and wanted to try for some sharks.


Driving was highway conditions, extremely easy. Weather was beautiful with a sprinkle here and there Saturday evening. Light winds. We caught bluefish, pompano, sharks, and hardheads but couldn't manage a whiting to save my life.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Man! Sucks to be him

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

justletmein said:


> We had a nice relaxing weekend, caught a decent amount of fish. This unfortunate fellow picked the wrong time to pickup one of our baits unfortunately. For reference, that's a size 12 or 13 ...


This looks pretty spectacular... Hoping for something in this range, not necessarily the monster that gave this one a bad day though!!!
Still debating PINS or further south (Brownsville). Weather forecast has been flip flopping thunder storms off and on Thursday, Friday for PINS. Looks like it will be windy both places. Seems like PINS is my better option for sharks (targeting 6ish footers). Again, any advice would be welcome. How will the wind affect the surf? Looks like SE to SSE wind up to 25 mph <yikes!>. We head out Thursday morning, likely through Saturday or Sunday, depending on how it goes.


----------

